# Electrican rates by State



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Celtic said:


> EMCOR is a monster! Large does not describe them adequately.


It seems like every big shop that I knew of in the past has been bought by EMCOR. Seems like if you reach a certain size, and have been in business 25-30 years, EMCOR will buy you if you want.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

So if I made the journey up to the north and decided to join the great communist regime, would I be hired on my merits? Or would I have to have an uncle in the IBEW up there? Just asking....


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> So if I made the journey up to the north and decided to join the great communist regime, would I be hired on my merits?


What merits do you have?

Calling the locals a "communist regime" certainly isn't going to way favorably for you.


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Do these numbers seem high or low in your experience:
> *Occupation Selected: Electricians*
> http://www.starledger.com/str/indexpage/payrolls/alljobs.asp?frmocc=47-2111
> 
> ...


60K after taxes that's Pizza delivery pay,


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

GSE said:


> 60K after taxes that's Pizza delivery pay,


Pizza delivery guys make $60,000+?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Pizza delivery guys make $60,000+?


That must be the guys on the road 8000 hrs a yr. And dont forget to deduct for gas a vehicle maintenance.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> That must be the guys on the road 8000 hrs a yr. And dont forget to deduct for gas a vehicle maintenance.


Sorry....my bad


:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Sorry....my bad
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Although I have been to the house the guy from PapaJohns built in ColtsNeck, looks like a resort.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Andy in ATL said:


> So if I made the journey up to the north and decided to join the great communist regime, would I be hired on my merits? Or would I have to have an uncle in the IBEW up there? Just asking....



I know this might come as a shock to you, but not everyone in the union is a communist, liberal, or Democrat. I vote Republican. The truth is I've had some problems with EC's who've treated me badly and paid me poorly. That's why I'm interested in becoming an IBEW member. But the union won't take someone like me unless I know someone who's already a member and fortuneatly for me that someone is an old friend of mine and is now my employer, so I hope to be coming in shortly. My employer is also a Republican. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> But the union won't take someone like me .....


What does that mean?
Have a few neighbors buried in the backyard???


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

My dad, my uncle (no relation) and my great uncle were all IBEW, though all and myself are/were different locals, and none of them were wiremen.

I had no clue what union meant till I got a job at an Albertson's(by my own merits), then had my wisdom teeth removed and had a baby without paying a penny out of pocket(circumcission would've cost 100, but she's a girl).

We're working alongside some non-union guys currently, and they're all great guys, we help them out and they help us out, but they all say the same thing which is "the union just takes all your money" but then won't say what they bring home a year(wage is top-secret non-union). I feel they're the ones bringing down that list average.


EDIT; Oh and I got paid for 5 hours work while I was at the dentist today, 2 of which were OT, :whistling


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad you're doing well, Sparky Joe.

Do you ever wonder why the euro is gaining against the buck?
and why the loonie is now higher than the buck?

...and we had a union shop come in and do plumming in two of the tracts I worked on a couple years back. Biggest deifference I could tell was they all spoke english, and of course they were nice guys, and we helped them out and they helped us out, blah blah blah...

We couldn't figure how a union shop could get into the uber-cut-rate tracts til we found out about the C list... the union contractor got a tax break for running the job at a loss so the workers could get their scale pay.
...At least that's the rumor we heard...

I guess it was a bonus for the builder... workmanship was better. I didn't need to do quite so many drywall repairs/repaints where the wall were busted open for re-do's.

All that not-with-standing, I strongly feel a union apprenticeship program would be the best thing for a young worker who wishes to get into a lifetime of commercial work in the trades.
r


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> We couldn't figure how a union shop could get into the uber-cut-rate tracts til we found out about the C list... the union contractor got a tax break for running the job at a loss so the workers could get their scale pay.
> ...At least that's the rumor we heard...


C list?

How about just claiming the job as a straightforward loss to offset the gains come tax time :thumbsup: ...all the while keeping your men working and off the unemployment line.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Glad you're doing well, Sparky Joe.
> 
> Do you ever wonder why the euro is gaining against the buck?
> and why the loonie is now higher than the buck?
> ...


 
Ever hear of the "B" list? Guys that do residential plumbing are "B" guys, they have a lower scale, much lower.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I've never heard of the letter lists, but have heard of book 1 being for the home local and book 2 being for guys from a different local that want to work in the local local.
But then our local is small and covers the entire state, so i don't imagine they would need such organization. Also there is a seperate local for linemen here, which I believe are integrated with wiremen in other locals.


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

Sparky Joe said:


> And your pay falls in where on that scale?
> I guess I only mention pay on the check and not the total package.
> 
> This list has me at 39K and my total package(meaning everything my employer pays for me) is nearly double that number at 72K
> ...


Many years back, be had a contractor tell us we were trouble makers for talking to the union reps, as it turned out he had a big stake in it, if his company went union he would have to pay benifits, and a living wage, less money in his pocket, the union dues were a small amount compared to the total gains, as you said, we all live in the same world, just some of us know how to make the best of it.

work harder, not smarter, goes that pride provide a pension?


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> My dad, my uncle (no relation) and my great uncle were all IBEW, though all and myself are/were different locals, and none of them were wiremen.
> 
> I had no clue what union meant till I got a job at an Albertson's(by my own merits), then had my wisdom teeth removed and had a baby without paying a penny out of pocket(circumcission would've cost 100, but she's a girl).
> 
> ...


I am not union,,although I cannot compete with the getting paid for the dentist thing... I did 82k last year -4k for medical and ___ for "some" taxes I dont have a pension or 401 but still do pretty well putting my own money into property investment that usually gets me 12%- 15% return on average, so its works better than a 401 except for the $$ matching..I rarely work more than 35hrs a week


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a site I was linked to today while reading an article.
It's called;

http://CBsalary.com

It gives a range with the median.
It still has the average the same as the other site, so you could just save your time I suppose


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Do the state averages include benefits? I couldn't tell.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't think they include anything but gross on the check(and even their high end figure was 2k less than a journeyman at 2k hours).

I tried to enter my varifiable dollars per hour with the site to try and help them give people a clue. I went through all the steps and the result was them(career builder) offering me a printed version of everything I had just entered for a mere 30 dollars which they claimed would give me a 40% 'increase' in pay. It was all computer generated, and I think I may send them an email to notify them of their errors.


----------

